# electric mill



## Graybeard (May 26, 2016)

Someone mentioned an electric mill and just today a friend that has a Woodmizer said he would like an electric mill for some smaller jobs. Anyone have a specific unit in mind, or is there one you currently use? I'm just curious, not interested in buying one.


----------



## justallan (May 26, 2016)

I believe there are a few companies that offer electric as an option. Although I have never used one, I think it's a great option if your mill is going to be stationary.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 26, 2016)

delta used to make a little electric mill- seen pictures.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Someone mentioned an electric mill and just today a friend that has a Woodmizer said he would like an electric mill for some smaller jobs. Anyone have a specific unit in mind, or is there one you currently use? I'm just curious, not interested in buying one.


Hmm.. generally, electric mills are bigger. Most of the electric mills I see are used in high production environments where running a big diesel engine isn't nearly as economical.


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2016)

Electric mills don't have to be small. In fact, electric motors are far more efficient with a lot more torque than gas or diesel. A gas engine is roughly 33% efficient, a diesel 36%, and an electric motor can approach 100% depending on the motor. A mill running a gas engine can be run on an electric motor with about 2.5 less HP rating than the gas. 

Of course there're many variables such as RPM. A gasoline engine delivers its rated horsepower in a narrow RPM range. HP & torque) drop off quickly outside this narrow band. An electric motor has a much wider powerband. Especially a 3Ø motor. 

Electric motors are easier on the ears, don't need much maintenance, and they smell a lot better too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2016)

Baker saw mills used to offer electric options, some pretty big mills and motors too.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjGx8bblvnMAhVJW1IKHbCOD-0QFggcMAA&url=http://www.baker-online.com/BAND_SAWMILLS_100.aspx?categoryid=100&usg=AFQjCNEGMHnecPQ6kFDHvN8QwuhkFtpJtA&sig2=c-AQ6do3mxOTmEADbEVM8A&bvm=bv.122676328,d.aXo
Their stationary mills offer up to 50hp electric motors, very expensive, but very cool too!


----------



## Graybeard (May 26, 2016)

Anyone have one?


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Anyone have one?


Not till @Kevin gives me a raise!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## HomeBody (May 27, 2016)

If you google image "logosol electric sawmill" you'll see plenty of theirs.
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en.....1ac.1.64.img..0.12.861...0j0i30.Cx7jg5RfCIc 
I have a logosol chain saw mill and I love it. Gary


----------



## Graybeard (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, which one do you have? Nice and quiet.


----------



## TimR (May 27, 2016)

I've noticed it as an option on various mills, Hud-son among them. As pointed out. Good option if stationary and able to get 3ph power.


----------



## HomeBody (May 27, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks, which one do you have? Nice and quiet.



I have the Logosol M7. It came ready to cut 16' logs but I converted it to the "Woodworker" model. Now it's smaller and can handle up to 8' logs. The electric mill head will go right on my machine. Gary


----------

